# Moss Boss Buzz



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Last year I took a Heddon Moss Boss, of which I have several, and never did much on, and use it for basis of a buzz bait. To
make these take out hook hook screw and remove hook / skirt. Drill a second hole for 4/40 tap about 3/4" between hook
Screw hole and front edge of spoon. Bend up a buzz wire out of .035 wire and run it in through tie hole, and attach to new screw.
I put new 3/0 Sproat hook into original hook position. Then tied on skirt material. For blade I used 3-wing plastic buzz. This turned 
out to be a dynamite bait in weedbeds, plains nicely over them. If you got some gathering dust in your box you might want to try
one, I'm about to convert all mine.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Drm50 said:


> Last year I took a Heddon Moss Boss, of which I have several, and never did much on, and use it for basis of a buzz bait. To
> make these take out hook hook screw and remove hook / skirt. Drill a second hole for 4/40 tap about 3/4" between hook
> Screw hole and front edge of spoon. Bend up a buzz wire out of .035 wire and run it in through tie hole, and attach to new screw.
> I put new 3/0 Sproat hook into original hook position. Then tied on skirt material. For blade I used 3-wing plastic buzz. This turned
> ...


it look good,you convert them to weedles.


----------

